# My Port is Closed, Even though I have opened it Correctly



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

I opened a port on my computer( I know how to ive done it a million times), but everything says its closed. I called Actiontech and there Engineer said its open so either I have a firewall up or the program I am running isnt working with that port.

I tried numerous ports it isnt working(this is with everything)

I closed down all the firewalls and did everything I could think of, does anyone have any ideas maybe its something in services.msc I need to open up???


I dont believe it is the router because I have my Xbox360 hooked up to it and my NAT is open and it is fine with the ports I have open for the 360.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi newjacksm and welcome to TSF !

Please don't post multiple messages about the same problem in different sections, we can't help you efficiently if different advices are given in different places. I've binned your other thread in XP. Read the forum rules.

What modem/router do you use ? You probably need to open the ports on the router as well : http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

Im sorry for the double post but I realized I should of posted in here, I already opened the port correctly on the router its just not opening on the computer if you get what I am saying the tech from ACTIONTEC said I did it correctly too but just for some reason it isnt opening on my computer

he said it is most likely a firewall but i dont have a firewall on my computer running at this moment.

If this helps I have a MI-424-WR and I did everything it said on that Portfoward website.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

No big deal for a newcomer :wink: Refer to the rules next time


> If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you.


What about your router ? Had you opened the port in there too ?


----------



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

justpassingby said:


> No big deal for a newcomer :wink: Refer to the rules next time
> 
> What about your router ? Had you opened the port in there too ?


Yep opened the port through the router not directly in windows


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Could be your ISP that blocks that particular port. Have you contacted them ?

Else wait for someone more knowledgeable than me about port forwarding.


----------



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

justpassingby said:


> Could be your ISP that blocks that particular port. Have you contacted them ?
> 
> Else wait for someone more knowledgeable than me about port forwarding.


I have contacted ISP and they said they see the port as open, but when I go check it my self it says its closed. I really believe somethign on my computer is causing it to be closed. I have all ANTI-VIRUS closed all my services enabled.

the ISP didnt really want to get into portfowarding with me but I know the basics with portfowarding and I am almost positive I did it right and I did it exactly what it said on the portfoward website (doublechecked it)

PS 

I am Running SP3


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Closed means that the application that monitors the port is not running. If the port was blocked by the router, it would come up as "stealth".


----------



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

It says the port is closed but I have done it correctly to have it open through the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Opening it through the router is only one step. If the application that services the port is not running, or it's not forwarded through your software firewall, it'll still come up as closed.


----------



## newjacksm (May 30, 2008)

I couldnt figure it out, but I restored Router defaults and then I re did it (the port foward same number ) port is open. I probably did something I didnt notice earlier when i was messing with the router options and port all ports were closed.


----------

